# Canadian Tivo forum?



## Fuzzy1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I was wondering if it would be possible (or needed) to have a Canadian Tivo forum. 

Our questions seem to common but unique to Canada. I think it would be a gret place to offer support/answers to our unique situations.

Anhoooo... Just a suggestion..


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Thanks for the idea. It has come up before some time back and it came down to that the Canadian TiVos are more or less like the ones used in the US. Thus was not really needed.


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I agree with that point, but where we differ is where/how we purchase out Tivo's and how we would redeem our rebates. Those are just two issues. There are also areas of non-coverage up here that would be great to know about before we buy.

Again.. Just a friendly suggestion.

I used this forum to help make my decision to buy a Tivo (haven't received it yet). I was a little uneasy about my purchase until I received a PM from a fellow Torontonian who had a Tivo.
Many people up here don't even know what Tivo IS, never mind that it is available.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Seeing that this forum is frequented by some TiVo employees, and that TiVo is grey market in Canada (especially an issue with DirecTV units), I don't think we'll see a TiVo Canada forum until TiVos are officially available and supported in Canada.

And since TiVos in Canada are grey market anyway, I'd think that the US oriented forum would apply.


----------

